# I have a not so young baby desert tortoise.



## Taurus TX 22 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bridget wandered into the driveway, and she was so small. I took her in, found out how to feed her, she has a tortoise house, I guess, that I put her in when I leave for a while, but otherwise she has the run of the house. She has grown quite a bit, and she's not sick, can map out this house like she owns it -- knows all the nooks and crannies she likes to hide in -- and I'm wondering if this is going to be okay for a lifetime. She will probably outlive me, but I don't intend to put her outside. It's dangerous out there and it's safe in here. I would appreciate your views. Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2020)

Tortoises should not be loose in the house. Its just a question of time until she gets sick, injured, or killed by something. They need to be in their own safe enclosure with the correct temperatures and lighting.

What size tortoise are we talking about? How long and how many grams?

Most of the care info you find for baby DTs is wrong and will result in their death. They need hydration and some moderate humidity.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2020)

Actually, your tortoise ISN'T safer running loose in the house. There are several threads on the Forum where members tell of bad things that happened to their tortoise that was running loose in the house. One such story tells where the owner closed an inner door, not knowing the little tortoise had it's head between the back of the door and the wall and the tortoise's head was crushed, killing it. Another story showed us an X-ray of a very sick tortoise with a metal charm from a bracelet in its stomach. Your tortoise is much better off being set up in a safe and secure enclosure, an enclosure that mimics the environment he would be living in if he were free in the wild. Something like this:






or this:


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello and welcome. I have to admit I allowed my little Russian to run around my kitchen when I first got him. Even though I'm glad I had that time with him, I realized he would be safer in an enclosure. He soon had an indoor and outdoor enclosure. I used that time with him to tell me how to build both. A little Russian can climb walls, dig their way through a wall they don't think should be there, and I'm just getting started. It's actually funny what they are capable of...unless they engineer a way out or get stuck somewhere. I So agree with Yavonne and Tom. An enclosure is better for you and your tortoise. I don't worry about him as much even though I check on him all throughout the day and night...


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome! Can we see some pics of your tortoise and your plans for an enclosure for him, when you can please?


----------



## bioteach (Feb 5, 2020)

Taurus TX 22 said:


> Bridget wandered into the driveway, and she was so small. I took her in, found out how to feed her, she has a tortoise house, I guess, that I put her in when I leave for a while, but otherwise she has the run of the house. She has grown quite a bit, and she's not sick, can map out this house like she owns it -- knows all the nooks and crannies she likes to hide in -- and I'm wondering if this is going to be okay for a lifetime. She will probably outlive me, but I don't intend to put her outside. It's dangerous out there and it's safe in here. I would appreciate your views. Thanks!


Desert Tortoises are not suited to be house pets; and they are a protected species and are normally in the wild. Please check with your local Nevada Game and Fish for their input. She needs an outdoor enclosure with provision for a burrow, native plants, and a clean source of water. The Game and Fish people will give you proper advice as to how to proceed.


----------

